# Fish Room Pictures!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I know there used to be another thread on this subject but I was unable to find it within my 35 seconds of available search time before losing interest...

So I`ll start a new one. Many of us have multiple tanks and so I want to see how everyone else displays theirs.

Here`s a shot of my living room.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey interesting! I will take a pic. of my fish room when I get home. 

I wish I have the whole house to play with. Unfortunately, our house rule says fish matter must stay inside this designated room. Lol


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here! I have a room 8x8' to play with.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is mine...a 120 gallon will soon be on top on the small one!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

monkE said:


> I know there used to be another thread on this subject but I was unable to find it within my 35 seconds of available search time before losing interest...
> 
> So I`ll start a new one. Many of us have multiple tanks and so I want to see how everyone else displays theirs.
> 
> Here`s a shot of my living room.


Nice wide shot!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Hey interesting! I will take a pic. of my fish room when I get home.
> 
> I wish I have the whole house to play with. Unfortunately, our house rule says fish matter must stay inside this designated room. Lol


Sorry guys I was busy last night. Here's a picture of my fish/entertainment room as promised. *From left: 120G Reef, 55" LED, 135G Malawi, 46G FOWLR.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a nice Man Cave!


----------

